# Bolsa de Trabajo



## Antonio

Hola Grupo,

Como se dice *"Bolsa de Trabajo"* en ingles?


----------



## Artrella

Antonio said:
			
		

> Hola Grupo,
> 
> Como se dice *"Bolsa de Trabajo"* en ingles?





BrE >>> *job centre /employment bureau*


----------



## el_novato

labour exchange, employment bureau​
Hola Antonnio:
Aqui te van otras opciones.

Saludos

*bolsa de trabajo* *- Source: Diccionario Espasa Concise © 2000 Espasa Calpe*​  
*labour exchange, employment bureau*

http://www.wordreference.com/es/en/translation.asp?spen=bolsa&v=b


----------



## Richie

The place where you look for a job is
 " Employment Security Commission" but the local people call it
"the employment office".
heres their website if you need a job:
www.ncesc.com 
" Employment Security Commission of North Carolina" 

in SC : www.sces.org
in oklahoma : www.oesc.state.ok.us


----------



## Antonio

Pero cual de todas estas es la mas comun escuchar en ingles *Labour exchange, Employment bureau, Job centre, Job opportunity*?


----------



## Focalist

It used to be Labour Exchange in BrE, but is now the "snappier" *Job Centre*. Still just as miserable a place, though...!

(An Employment Bureau, btw, is a private, not a government, organization)

F


----------



## jacinta

Focalist said:
			
		

> It used to be Labour Exchange in BrE, but is now the "snappier" *Job Centre*. Still just as miserable a place, though...!
> 
> (An Employment Bureau, btw, is a private, not a government, organization)
> 
> F



We actually call this on this side of the world the "unemployment office"!  And I agree, no matter what its called, it is miserable.


----------



## Charis

Hola a todos, me gustaria q alguien me dijera como se dice 'Bolsa de Trabajo' en ingles, gracias de antemano...

Saludos..


----------



## irisheyes0583

I would call it a briefcase... not sure if that's exactly what you're looking for, though!


----------



## Charis

Not exactly, it's like some sort of information about where can one find a job   you know, it can be on a web site or some office or something, it's more like a financial definition, but I'm not sure thought about the financial thing...
 But thanx anyway...


----------



## irisheyes0583

No entiendo exactamente lo q usted busca, pero si "Bolsa de Trabajo" es un lugar donde alguien le ayuda a conseguir trabajo, se llama "Employment Agency" en ingles.

Espero q encuentre lo que busca!


----------



## gdiaz

Career site (in Internet)
Job Board or something


----------



## moirag

Viendo las fechas, esta respuesta viene un poco  tarde, pero....
Estaba hablando con unos nativos sobre este asunto y por eso miré aquí. Yo diría "reserve list" o   "waiting list" . Es decir, si no te cogen a la primera estás en la lista de reserva.


----------



## RichP

In a University it would be the Careers Dept, i think.


----------



## xharo

Hola a todos, estoy con la traducción de una página web, querría saber si -career- sería el término adecuado para bolsa de trabajo
Gracias


----------



## saia

Labour exchange, Employment bureau(WR), Job centre, Job opportunity, career site.


----------



## anusca

Yo diría _Labour Exchange_


----------



## xharo

mil gracias saia


----------



## xoxo

how do you say _bolsa de trabajo_ in English??


----------



## outkast

I wonder if you could use 'job bank"?


----------



## Lady Margaretta

job centre
employment office
employment agency
careers office (en una universidad)


----------



## xoxo

thanks guys!!


----------



## La Aguja

Lady Margaretta said:


> job centre
> employment office
> employment agency
> careers office (en una universidad)


No. Bolsa de trabajo isn't any phisical building, it is a concept meaning the oportunities of finding a job in any of the institutions or companies in the labor market. I like job bank as outkast mentioned.


----------



## Lady Margaretta

si es, por ejemplo, en una página de web (de una empresa), el enlace "bolsa de trabajo" será, como dice La Aguja, Employment Opportunities / Job Offers.

Pero estoy segura de que en las universidades existe dicha cosa.


----------



## talivan

BOLSA DE TRABAJO COMO la entendemos nosotros en ingles se dice HOLDING POOL.


----------



## lforestier

Bolsa de Trabajo, según la definición de La Aguja sería Labor Market. Pero como se usa en México, sería Job Bank. En EEUU, no se usa mucho. Más común es decir Want Ads para referirse al lugar de busqueda de trabajo, casí siempre los diarios y periodicos. (Clasificados)


----------



## fletxa2001

Bolsa de trabajo is not a place. It is neither an unemployment office. It is a system to connect employers and employees. Sure the unemployment office has a big "bolsa de trabajo". It implies having the datae of many curriculums and of many working offers from employers. Normally the employer receives the appropiate curriculums for the job he is offering and then he chooses the applicants he wants to interview.

Many academies or universities for example, have "bolsa de trabajo" for the people who finish their studies in their centre. Sometimes they are specialized in the concrete area of the studies they teach.

In conclusion, I don't think job centre or employment office fit. The employment office is: "oficina de empleo", clearly a place, not a system.


----------



## fsabroso

Hola:

Quizás sea la función de "Workforce Commission" son quienes se encargan de las coordinación entre empleadores y desempleados buscando empleo.


----------



## fletxa2001

¿"Workforce Commission" es un organismo público?


----------



## fsabroso

fletxa2001 said:


> ¿"Workforce Commission" es un organismo público?


Si.

Existen en todas las ciudades, al menos en Texas. 
Coordina muchos aspectos relacionados a empleo. Muchas gente que no tiene empleo, va ahí por información, y ahí encontrará desde ofertas de empleo de diferentes tipos de empresa, y formularios para postular a esas ofertas; hasta cursos de capacitación, brindada por privados y/o por organismos públicos. *Creo* que también brida información estadística al Bureau of Labor Statistics (US. Department of Labor)

En internet podrás encontrar información más detallada y precisa 

Saludos.


----------



## fletxa2001

Muchas gracias fsabroso. ¡Anda que esto de "bolsa de trabajo" no  está dando quebraderos de cabeza en este foro!


----------



## Amazonico

Hola a todos,

Este post es muy antiguo, pero igual vale la pena agregar comentarios, porque lo escrito queda.

No quiero complicar ésto mas, pero en Venezuela Bolsa de Trabajo tiene un significado que nadie ha mencionado antes en este post.

Bolsa de Trabajo le decimos a aquellos trabajos establecidos por instituciones educativas, donde los estudiantes pueden trabajar mientras están estudiando.
Por ejemplo:
Un estudiante universitario que trabaja en la biblioteca o laboratorio de dicha universidad durante sus horas libres de estudio.

No se como se traduciría exactamente ese término al inglés, pudiera usarse scholarship, aunque esto significa en español beca de estudio.

Amazónico


----------



## lforestier

Amazonico, en EEUU le dicen Workstudy al trabajo que describes.


----------



## Amazonico

Gracias _lforestier _por la información.

_Amazónico_


----------



## johnnylavid

Most of the above are, in my opinion, wrong.

Job bank, Employment Opportunities List, or Job Listing are the good ones, I think. It does not refer to any kind of office, but a list.


----------



## {:)

In Spain, the term "bolsa de trabajo" is used  for the list of people available for a specific job rather than for for the place, where the word "empleo" would be used rather than "trabajo".
Centro de empleo/INEM: "job centre"
Bolsa de empleo: "job vacancy list"
Bolsa de trabajo (de funcionarios, etc.) "reserve list".

;-)


----------



## fletxa2001

Thank you very much. Such accuracy is hard to find, even for a Spanish speaker, so thank you.


----------



## Tickerbox

Bolsa de trabajo (within context and as used in Spain) may be translated as follows: 
- Job offers
- Work offers
- Job opportunity (opportunities)
- Work opportunity (opportunities)
- Vacancies
- Positions available
That is IT nothing else will do. The concept in Spain of a "Bolsa de Trabajo" is that of various Companies advertising what vacancies they have available in a particular site/place/organisation where they expect to find the people with the knowledge/experience required for a vacancy. The direct translation is ridiculous "Work Bag" but the concept is clear i.e. Companies throw into a "bag" whatever offers they have and whoever is interested looks for a "bag" where he may find an offer that may be suitable to his/her abilities.


----------



## amidala30

Hello!
I, m not sure yet with this expression. Then, how can I say: "Actualmente estoy en la bolsa de trabajado de maestros".
Thank you


----------



## Tickerbox

Hi amidala30,
It is important to know the context of "Actualmente estoy en la bolsa de trabajo de maestros" in order to give it a correct English translation;
If you live in Spain: Is there some sort of Register kept for teachers who expect to be called up, for example, by the Education Board when a vacacy becomes available ?
The concept you present seems to be related to a "Register of teachers waiting for placement" or a "Teachers' vacancy waiting list". The sentence would then be something similar to: "I am on the teachers' vacancy waiting list since... day/month/year" or "I am a qualified... _(for example: maths/history/Spanish/) _teacher registered on the ..._(for example: Municipal/Public School/Private School) _waiting list for a vacancy in ..._(for example: Sevilla). 
_Please note that in some South American countries "bolsa de trabajo de maestros" could mean that you are* already working as part of a group of teachers* so you would say "I am a staff member of _.......(fill in name of school or organization) _since_ ...date/month/year.
I hope the above is of help to you. 
Regards._


----------



## amidala30

Yes, I, am waiting to called up so your first option I think is the best.
Thank you!!


----------



## Atna

Hola. Leí todo este largo hilo y sigo con dudas. El gobierno de mi ciudad tiene una bolsa de trabajo para personas con discapacidades, en la que uno puede inscribirse tanto online como personalmente. ¿Cómo podría llamarla en inglés? Las más generales me parecen job bank y job board pero, según las definiciones, son sólo por vía electrónica.


----------



## {:)

Job board and job bank (better) are not only for electronic means ofcommunication, but I think the clearest expression is probably "job placement service".
More ideas at:
http://www.proz.com/kudoz/spanish_to_english/tourism_travel/1035346-bolsa_de_trabajo.html


----------



## jpabbs

I have been reading all the posts from this thread "bolsa de trabajo" the problem is in English it means a different thing and in my humble opinion most of the translations are not precise, at least the meaning in Castilian Spanish would be different...people are translating it like:

*Job centre /employment bureau (British English) or Labour exchange or even Employment Office or Job Center (US English)*
What people mean in English by "bolsa de trabajo" will be the INEM (Instituto Nacional de Empleo) for example in Spain (or SERVEF: Servicio Valenciano de Empleo y Formació...particularly in Valencia, Spain) but the meaning in Spain is totally different..we are not talking about a building or a public place where you can find a job or where there are job listings (online or not), what it means in Spanish is a waiting list for workers to start working when the job is available. In most cases these people have already gone through a selection process, passed the selection process and are waiting for a vacancy to start working on that particulat job position or company.

Well,, these are the best translations I can offer, some of them already offered by posters.

1- Job Holding Pool (in my opinion, the best translation) or just "Holding Pool"
2- Job Bank
3- Reserve List ( si no te cogen a la primera, estás en la lista de reserva )
4- Waiting list

Hope this helps!


----------



## Quimerancia

johnnylavid said:


> J*ob bank, Employment Opportunities List, or Job Listing* are the good ones, I think. It does not refer to any kind of office, but a list.





Tickerbox said:


> Bolsa de trabajo (within context and as used in Spain) may be translated as follows:
> *- Job offers
> - Work offers
> - Job opportunity (opportunities)
> - Work opportunity (opportunities)
> - Vacancies
> - Positions available*
> That is IT nothing else will do. The concept in Spain of a "Bolsa de Trabajo" is that of various Companies advertising what vacancies they have available in a particular site/place/organisation where they expect to find the people with the knowledge/experience required for a vacancy. The direct translation is ridiculous "Work Bag" but the concept is clear i.e. Companies throw into a "bag" whatever offers they have and whoever is interested looks for a "bag" where he may find an offer that may be suitable to his/her abilities.



Las mejores y más acertadas definiciones para lo que es una *"Bolsa de Trabajo"*, son las de johnnylavid y Tickerbox. La bolsa de trabajo es eso: un conjunto de empleos disponibles (vacantes) para quien quiera aplicar a ellos. *No es una institución, no es una agencia, no es una empresa*. Es una lista de empleos. Las universidades, empresas, gobiernos, hospitales, instituciones de todo tipo, pueden tener una Bolsa de Trabajo, en donde ofrecen empleo, generalmente para quienes forman parte de dichos lugares, aunque también se pueden encontrar en páginas web. Para aplicar a cualquier empleo en una Bolsa de Trabajo, se puede hacer de manera presencial o en línea.


----------

